# شقة للرذيلة تثير فتنة طائفية بالمنيا



## Dr.Lilian (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*تظاهر أكثر من ألف شخص بشوارع مدينة ملوى بالمنيا، بعد اكتشافهم شقة لممارسة الرذيلة، تواجد فيها أحد الشباب المسيحيين بصحبة فتاة مسلمة، حيث اقتحم الأهالى الشقة وتمكنوا من القبض على الشاب المتواجد داخل الشقة، وقاموا بطعنه أكثر من 16 طعنة، وضربه بسنجة فى رقبته إلا أنه حاول الفرار، كما ترددت أنباء أيضا حول هروب شاب آخر كان بصحبتهما.

وقد أكد شهود عيان أن الشاب المسيحى لقى مصرعه فى الشارع الموازى لشارع التوحيد وهو شارع رقم 5 المتفرع من شارع 26 يوليو بملوى، كما أكدوا أن المظاهرات مستمرة حتى الآن وتتزايد أعداد المشاركين فيها، الأمر الذى دفع المسيحيين بملوى إلى إغلاق محلاتهم ومنازلهم خوفا من تطور الأحداث.

وقد قامت قوات الأمن بالانتشار بشوارع ملوى من أجل تحجيم المظاهرات، ومنع وقوع مصادمات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بملوى.*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الأربعاء، 11 نوفمبر 2009 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=155127


----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## فيبى 2010 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

_رحمتك يارب _​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *  وقاموا بطعنه أكثر من 16 طعنة، وضربه بسنجة فى رقبته إلا أنه حاول الفرار*




كيف هرب بعد الطعنات ؟؟!!

الحقيقة الموقف هيكون صعب جداً جداً لأنه بملوى وطبعاً كلنا عارفين ملوى منبع الأرهاب كله ..

مع أحترامى لأهل ملوى العقول متحجرة جداً ..

يعنى لو كان الموقف ده كله مسلمين أستحالة الموقف كا هيبقى كده ..

السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسه ..

أمتى مش هنعامل بعض على أساس الديانة ؟؟ !!

أشكرك يا دكتورة للخبر ..


----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> كيف هرب بعد الطعنات ؟؟!!
> 
> الحقيقة الموقف هيكون صعب جداً جداً لأنه بملوى وطبعاً كلنا عارفين ملوى منبع الأرهاب كله ..
> 
> ...


 
*بسيطة هنتعامل امتي لما يتلغي القرأن المليئ بالعدوان علي بني البشر الغير مسلم وده طبعآ امر مستحيل الرب يحفظنا*


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*يارب ارحم عبيدك*


----------



## totty (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*أمــــــين يارب ارحم شعبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بعيد عن الموضوع ده انا هتكلم عموما

ليه دايما لما يكون في حاجه غلط ( زي ما بيدعوا ) مشترك فيها واحد مسلم وواحد مسيحي الدنيا بتقوم علي المسيحي وبس والطرف المسلم ولا كأنه عمل حاجة

ليه دمنا احنا اللي حلال ؟

ليه انتهاك عرضنا واقل حق من حقوقنا كبشر امر طبيعي ومش بيسبقه اي تردد ؟

يعني واقعه زي دي ( علي فرض انها صحيحه ) المفروض لو عايزين ينتقموا لشرفهم يعاقبوا الاتنين مش طرف واحد 

ليه كان نصيبه هو الموت وهي مش ذكر اي حاجه اتعملت فيها ؟

هو ده اللي فالحين فيه المسلمين عايزين يبانوا انهم شرفهم غالي اوي وينتقموا من المسيحي وفي نفس الوقت شرفهم اصلا في الارض من البنت المسلمة اللي قبلت علي نفسها انها تبقي في الوضع ده

عايزه اسال سؤال ايه كان هيبقي الوضع لو كان ظبطوا بنت مسلمة وولد مسلم في شقة مشبوهة ؟

كانوا هيتصرفوا مع الولد بنفس الطريقه ؟؟

مش بعيد كانوا يتحايلوا عليه ويبوسوا ايديه ورجليه علشان يرضي انه يتجوزها

في الاول والاخر ربنا شايف كل شئ وفاحص القلوب والكلي وقادر يظهر الحقيقه وينتقم للشاب المسيحي


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

jesus not god قال:


> *لماذا تدافعون عن شاب زنى وتقولون انة مسيحى او مسلم*
> *الذى يزنى ليس مسيحى وليس مسلم*
> *يجب ان نضع النقاط فوق الحروف *
> 
> ...


 

الكلام ده تقدر تقوله للي قتلوا الشاب المسيحي ليه مش قتلوا البنت كمان ما هو زي مانت ما بتقول هي كمان زانية ويجب ان نضع النقط فوق الحروف ولا انتوا قانونكم يمشي علي المسيحي والمسلم لا .اسفه في التعبير انتوا كده بذمتين .

احنا مش محتاجين صور علشان نفهم اذا كان موجود تعصب ديني او لا لاننا مش اغبية وكمان مش وصلنا لدرجة العمي لان الحقيقة واضحه قدام عنينا زي الشمس 

مصر هتفضل امة واحده في الحلم باذن الله

كمان الخبثاء اللي بيلفقوا تهم وبيحكموا علي الناس بنفسهم واللي بينهوا حياة ناس بايديهم ونسيوا ان في هناك رب هو بس اللي عنده الحكم وتنفيذه

وانا احب اشكر دكتورة ليليان جدا لانها بنشرها للخبر ده بتوعينا وبتكشف قدام عينينا حقايق اكتر وسامحيني اذا كنت رديت في موضوعك

انا اسفة وربنا معاكي ويحميكي


----------



## holiness (11 نوفمبر 2009)

Jesus not God يا اخي الفاضل 

نحن لسنا مع الزنى ... 

ولكن الذي حدث هو فقط لمجرد وجود شاب مسيحي مع بنت مسلمة 
ولكن ما رايك لو فرضنا كان العكس ؟؟ 
هل كان سيحدث ما حدث ؟؟ 
ولماذا لم يعاقبوا المسلم الذي كان متواجد معاهم في نفس الشقة ؟؟؟ 

و اكرر لك نحن لسنا مع الزنى بل الزنى عندنا محرم ولكن نحن نتكلم على الموقف 
فلا تحكم بعاطفتك احكم بالعقل و العدل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> تواجد فيها أحد الشباب المسيحيين بصحبة فتاة مسلمة،



مايقوله دى كمان اغتصاب ايه حجتهم بقى

هى دى كمان فيها مسلمين ومسيحين

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## knknknkn (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ببسطة كل المشكلة انى شاب مسيحى مع وحدة مسلمة   ..........بس

يعنى لو شاب مسلم مع وحدة مسلمة مفيش مشكلة .لو شاب مسلم مع وحدة مسيحية برضة مفيش مشكلة

حتى النجاسة فيها تعصب.

يا عالم فهمونى الى داخل شقة ذى  دى  هتفرق معاة الدين .وهوا باع الدين والمبادى والاخلاق على باب الشقة

يارب ارحم


----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> esus not god
> *لماذا تدافعون عن شاب زنى وتقولون انة مسيحى او مسلم
> الذى يزنى ليس مسيحى وليس مسلم*
> *يجب ان نضع النقاط فوق الحروف *
> ...


 
بسيطة انا هنقلك باقي الخبر النهاردة زي اتقال من سكان البلد واتكتب كمان في جريدة اليوم السابع بس عايزه تاخد بالك من الكتابة باللون النبيتي وهتعرف

الهدوء يعود إلى "ملوى" بعد غلق شقة الرذيلة

المنيا ـ حسن عبد الغفار 

عاد الهدوء مرة أخرى لمدينة ملوى بعد أن شهدت أمس أحداثاً كادت أن تشعل الفتنة الطائفية بسبب ضبط فتاتين مسلمتين وشاب قبطى فى شقة مشبوهة بملوى فى شارع 91.

بدأت الأحداث عندما حاولت "مها.ك.ع" (30 سنة) ربة منزل إقناع سائق تاكسى يدعى محمد أن يذهب معها لممارسة الرذيلة مقابل مبلغ مالى قدره 200 جنيه وأقنعته أن المكان متوفر، فأكد لها محمد أنه سوف يأتى إليها إن حصل على العنوان.

أنهى السائق وردية عمله ومعه شاب مسيحى يدعى "مينا.ع.ش" (21 سنة) وذهبا إلى الشقة الكائنة فى 91 والتى تمتلكها السيدة "رجاء.س.أ" (56 سنة) أرملة، والتى تتناولها ألسنة المواطنين فى ملوى بالسوء بعد ملاحظة تردد غرباء على الشقة سواء من الرجال أو النساء. 

صعد الشابان إلى الشقة والتقوا بمها ومعها فتاة أخرى "إيمان.أ.ع" (23 سنة) موظفة اختلفا معهم محمد سائق التاكسى على قيمة المبلغ وقرر أنه سوف يدفع 100 جنيه، إلا أن الفتيات رفضن فتركهن ورحل، بينما مكث مينا الذى يعمل فى أحد الفنادق السياحية ووافق على دفع 200 جنيه.

الصاعدان إلى شقة السيدة رجاء أثاروا الريبة فى نفوس أهالى الشارع، الأمر الذى دفع 5 من الشباب إلى الصعود إلى الشقة وقاموا بضرب الشاب والنساء وكسروا الشقة واصطحبوا الشاب إلى الشارع وأخذوا يضربونه بأيديهم وتجمع عشرات الأهالى بعد أن قام الشباب بترديد الشعارات الدينية وقاموا بطعنه عدة طعنات إحداها أصابت رقبته. 

وتم إبلاغ مركز الشرطة بملوى، فأرسل قوة من الأمن إلى الشارع وحاصر الموقع، إلا أن أمن ملوى فشل فى السيطرة على المواطنين بعد أن تجمعوا بأعداد كبيرة وأخذوا يطلقون شعارات دينية ويحاولون اللحاق بالشاب المسيحى للقضاء عليه ومحاولته تكسير محلات الأقباط، الأمر الذى دفع أصحاب المحلات إلى إغلاق محلاتهم خوفاً من وقوع مصادمات وأحداث عنف بين الجانيبن. 

انتقل على الفور مدير أمن المنيا ومعه حكمدار المديرية واستطاع الأمن السيطرة على المتجمهرين وتم نقل الشاب إلى المستشفى ملوى العام، إلا أن المستشفى رفضت استقباله وتم نقله إلى مستشفى أسيوط الجامعى، وقامت النساء الثلاثة بدخول المستشفى وادعوا اعتداء الأهالى عليهن، فقام مركز الشرطة بإبلاغ مدير أمن المنيا اللواء محسن مراد بعد تحرير محضر إدارى رقم 3987 إدارى ملوى سنة 2009 وتولت النيابة التحقيق.

أجمع أهالى ملوى لليوم السابع أن هذه الشقة يتردد عليها العديد من الرجال والنساء وأنهم كانوا يراقبونها منذ وقت كبير إلى أن حانت اللحظة بعد اختلافهم وارتفاع أصواتهم، الأمر الذى دفع بعض شباب المنطقة للهجوم على الشقة.

محدش يدافع عن شخص بعيد عن ربنا اصلآ وعمل حاجة زي كدة وهو عار انه يحمل هوية الديانة المسيحية لكن الهجوم الوحشي بالاعداد دية علي المحلات وتردد عبارات  وانتهاز الفرصة .وبعدين بقي التعصب واضح من الايات اللي اللي بتقول   سورة التوبة فيها إحدى وخمسون آية [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica]*» *[/FONT]الآية التاسعة عشرة قوله تعالى وقاتلوا المشركين كافة واعدو لهم ما استطعتم من قوة . قال الله تعالى : { *قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله **} **إلى قوله : { **من الذين أوتوا الكتاب **} ,,وفالاخر حضرتك بتقول احنا بتوع فتنة بصراحة عمر ما حد سمع عن مسيحين بيهجموا علي حد ولا بيرددو عبارات دينية ابدآ يالا ربنا يحفظنا *


----------



## bent almalk (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## gogocata (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا ينتقم ويخلص 
دايما جايبين اللوم على الشباب
مايلمو البنات دى
اللى عاملينهم مصيدة لشبابنا
البت بتاعة ديروط سبب المشكلة كل الروايات اثبتت انها هى اللى كانت بتروح لغاية عندهم
وفىالاخر اللوم كلهعلى الواد وعيلته وهما فى البراءة
ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على شبابنا وشباتنا
++++++++++++


----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعة عايزاكم تقروا الدعاء اللي المسلمين حطاه علي مواقع لما سمعوا الخبر

*اللهم أعزنا بالإسلام، اللهم ردنا إلى تعاليم الإسلام، وارزقنا التمسك بدين الإسلام.
اللهم وأصلح أئمتنا وأئمة وولاة أمور المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، اللهم أصلح شباب الإسلام والمسلمين، اللهم اجعلهم نصرةً لدينك، وحرباً على أعدائك، وسلماً لأوليائك يا رب العالمين
اللهم أذل الشرك والمشركين، اللهم دمر أعداء الإسلام والمسلمين من الشيوعيين واليهود والنصارى المبشرين، اللهم دمر أعداء الدين، اللهم دمرهم تدميراً، اللهم أدر عليهم دائرة السوء يا رب العالمين، اللهم مزق شملهم وشتته يا رب العالمين، اللهم أدر عليهم دائرة السوء
اللهم أنصر الأسلام والمسلمين فى كل مكانووحد كلمتهم وأجمع كلمتهم على الحق ياأرحم الراحمين
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير *


ياسلام علي الكلام وبيضحكوا علي نفسهم وينسبوا اسم الله في الدين اغرب ديانة تدعوا للكره والقتل ونشر الفساد والرزيلة .. اباحة الرزيلة والفساد والرشوة وغياب الضمير والمستفحل مش في مصر بس ولكن في المجتمع العربي بأكمله للاسلام وبس يعني لما الشخص المسيحي يعمل غلط ممنوع لان الغلط والفساد محجوز لابناء الاسلام وبس انصر اخاك المسلم ظالمآ او مظلومآ


----------



## Dr.Lilian (11 نوفمبر 2009)

لماذا لما يقوموا المسلمين بالتحفظ علي الشاب والفتاة والاتصال بالشرطة للقبض عليهم لكي ياخذ القانون مجراه ولكن الذي يحكم هذا الدين القتل والارهاب والتطرف ونصره الظلم فقط غوغاء وحب لسفك الدماء والتخريب وهذه تعليمهم السامية فلن تتغير ابدآ ,, يقول رب المجد الرب يسوع المسيح من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا.
هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا جيدة.واما الشجرة الردية فتصنع اثمارا رديّة.


----------



## jjjjo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*عاجل .. ملوى تشتعل*

*الان فى ملوى يقوم الغوغاء والرعاع من ابناء المسلمين بتحطيم محلات ومنازل الاقباط فى مدينه ملوى بشارع ماريا لتورط شاب مسيحى مع فتاه مسلمه ...
مصير الشاب غير معلوم ...*
*فتضاربت الاقوال بين انه قتل فى لحظتها او احيل الى مستشفى جامعة اسيوط ...*
*حظر تجوال فى مدينة ملوى وكردون امنى يحاصر مطرانيه ملوى ...*
*مساعد المنطقه الجنوبيه لـتأمين المنيا فى ملوى : السيد المحافظ لا يرد على الهاتف ...*
*الانبا بولا وكيل المطرانيه : ليست لدينا اية معلومات دقيقه الان ...*
*مأمور مركز شرطة ملوى " بندر " : يجوب شوارع ملوى فى محاولة لقطع اتصلات الغوغاء ببعضهم ...*
*بهاء الدين عضو مجلش الشعب " اخوان " : لكم فى الحياة قصاص والحكاية زادت عن حدها ...*
*تابعوا معنا التفاصيل*
*وكان أكثر من ألف شخص من غوغاء ألمسلمين قد تظاهروا بشوارع مدينة ملوى بالمنيا وأخذوا يطوفون بشوارعها محطمين فى طريقهم كل ما تطاله أيديهم من ممتلكات ومحلات ومنازل المسيحيين ومنادين بإلقصاص من كل من يصادفونه منهم ...*
*بعد اكتشافهم شقة لممارسة الرذيلة، تواجد فيها أحد الشباب المسيحيين بصحبة فتاة مسلمة، حيث اقتحم الأهالى الشقة وتمكنوا من القبض على الشاب المتواجد داخل الشقة، وقاموا بطعنه أكثر من 16 طعنة، وضربه بسنجة فى رقبته إلا أنه حاول الفرار، كما ترددت أنباء أيضا حول هروب شاب آخر كان بصحبتهما...*
*وقد أكد شهود عيان أن الشاب المسيحى لقى مصرعه فى الشارع الموازى لشارع التوحيد وهو شارع رقم 5 المتفرع من شارع 26 يوليو بملوى، كما أكدوا أن المظاهرات مستمرة حتى الآن وتتزايد أعداد المشاركين فيها، الأمر الذى دفع المسيحيين بملوى إلى إغلاق محلاتهم ومنازلهم خوفا من تطور الأحداث ...*
*وقد قامت قوات الأمن بالانتشار بشوارع ملوى من أجل تحجيم المظاهرات، ومنع وقوع مصادمات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بملوى...*
*وقد تردد فى ألمدينه أن بعض ألمواطنين قد قاموا بضبط أفراد مسيحيين داخل شقة تُدار من أجل أعمال منافيه للأداب العامة" دعارة" ملك لسيدة تُدعى رجاء مسعد إسماعيل 56 سنة أرملة مسلمة ويعمل معها أثنين من الفتيات المسلمات أحدهما تدعى إيمان إسماعيل عبد الملك 23 سنة والثانية مها كامل على 25 سنة ...*
*أكد الأهالي أنه تم ضبط أثنين من الشباب المسيحي داخل تلك الشقة بصحبه الفتيات داخلها مما أدى إلى قيامهم بالإعتداء عليهم،أحد الشباب فر من الأهالي أما الثاني ويدعي مينا عماد شعيب 23 سنة فقد لقي مصرعه -وفق ما يُقال من معلومات حتى الأن - بعد أن أصيب بعده طعنات بالجسم نُقل على أثرها لمستشفي ملوي العام ثم لمستشفي جامعة أسيوط ...*
*على أثر ذلك الحادث سادت حالة من الفزع أجواء "ملوى" بعد ان طاف غوغاء المسلمين بألشوارع وأغلقت المحال التجارية فيما كثفت أجهزة الأمن تواجدها بشكل كبير جدًا ...*
*تعود تفاصيل الواقعة إلى إتفاق عقدته "مها" مع سائق مسلم يُدعى محمد لأن تمارس معه الجنس مقابل 200 جنية ولكنه وجد "مينا" أو أصطحبه معه الروايات غير مؤكدة في هذا الشأن إلا أن المؤكد أن محمد بعد هبوطه من شقة" الدعارة" حرض السكان على أن يثأروا لكرامتهم لوجود شقة "دعارة" بمنزلهم وبها مسيحيين وبالفعل قد كان ثأرهم ...*
*سنوافيكم بأى تفاصيل جديده فور وقوعها*

*للاستماع الى الاحداث اضغط هنا*


----------



## Strident (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاجل .. ملوى تشتعل*

طبعاً الشاب غلطان لكن نفسي أسأل إيه اللي جاب البنت "الطاهرة" زهرة الإسلام، التي لأجلها يحرقون القديسين (في منازلهم)...إيه اللي وداها الأماكن دي؟!!


يا رب بس الهمج دول يعرفوا ليه ربنا مش بيستجيب لهم لما يفضلوا يشتكوا من ضيقهم و ظروفهم!!


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاجل .. ملوى تشتعل*

شكرا جووو

على الخبر المحزن ده

هماكده ومش هيتغبروا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## راشي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## jjjjo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاجل .. ملوى تشتعل*

لقد قتلوا الشاب !!!  فماذا فعلوا ببناتهم ؟؟!!


----------



## antonius (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاجل .. ملوى تشتعل*

برابرة وهمج....!!
هؤلاء لا يعرفون لغة بشر!! 
ربنا يستر ويرحم اولاده !


----------



## maged18 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاجل .. ملوى تشتعل*

بجد عاوز اسال المسلمين اشمعنى يهاجمون الشاب وهو فعلا غلطان لانه ارتكب خطية لكن ليس هذا محور الكلام اما البنت المسلمة يا حرام يعيني عليه غلبانه معملتش حاجة بجد عقلية قذرة يعني الغلط فيهم وبرده بيتظهروا ان بناتهم طاهرين ميعرفوش ان اي دين واي ملة فيها الكويس والوحش لكن الاسلام لا يعترف فشبابهم وبناتهم ممتازين فلا يعترف ان هناك شباب مسلم فاسد وبنات فاسدة تمارس الرذيلة وبجد انا بستغرب جدا من هذا الدين الذي يسمى الاسلام وشكرا


----------



## Maria Salib (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تملاء قلوبكم جميعاً*
*احبائى احباء الرب يسوع المسيح*
*انتم جميعا اعلم بحالى واعلم بانى متنصره وانى سجينة بيت ابى ومتزوجه غصبا عنى حتى لايمكننى الهرب من اهلى ولا اتمكن من اشهار ايمانى بالمسيح الفادى*
*احب اعلق على موضوع الحادثه انه كما اساء هذا الشاب الذى اخطاء وهو بشر فكل البشر تملاءهم الخطيه*
*لا ادافع عنه ولكن افكر بعقلى الذى منحه لى ربى واناره بنوره حتى عرفته وامنت به المخلص لنا جميعا*
*واذا وافقنا على ان يعاقب فواجب على المسلمين ان يعاقبوا هؤلاء الفتيات او النساء كما امرهم ربهم*
*فهم زناه وفى الاسلام تجلد 80 جلده ان كانت فتاه او ترجم حتى الموت ان كانت محصنه اى سبق لها الزواج*
*طالما ينادون بالاسلام دينهم*
*اقولكم كمن على حاجه تبين ظلمهم وحقدهم على احباب المسيح*
*انه فى الاسلام لا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى*
*يعنى مافيش سيئه بتشيل سيئه*
*يعنى لو هذا الشاب اخطاء فما ذنب اهل البلد المسيحيين*
*هما نصبوا نفسهم الهه ولا ملوك على الارض*
*يقتلون ويذبحون اى حد هما عايزينه*
*افكرهم بحادثة السيده مروه الشربينى التى قتلها شاب المانى*
*هل قام الشعب المسلم وقتلوا مسيحي البلد*
*ام طالبوا بحق هذه المراه*
*علما بانها لم تخطئ *
*ام الفتيات او النساء هنا هم شركاء فى الجريمه*
*وبعدين ما فى زنى كتير عندهم*
*وبيحصل فى الكليات وفى الاماكن المستتره او المكشوفه او فى السيارات*
*ويشهدهم الماره وكل منهم يضع لسانه فى فمه ويسكت*
*خوفا من المشاكل*
*يبقى ليه اللى بيعملوا امن قله نحن ام طغيانا منهم*
*اقول واشهد الجميع انه يكفينى ان افخر بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وانه طالما الله معنا فمن علينا*


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*حبس 2 من المتهمين فى إشعال الفتنة بملوى*​ 
*قررت نيابة ملوى التى تحقق فى الأحداث الأخيرة بالمنيا، بعد ضبط أهالى ملوى لشاب قبطى يمارس الرذيلة فى شقة مشبوهة، التحفظ على الساقطات الثلاث وسماع أقوالهن، وحبس 2 آخرين لمدة أربعة أيام بتهمة اقتحام مسكن بدون إذن والاعتداء بالضرب على الشاب والساقطات الثلاث بعد ضبطهم وهم يمارسون أفعالا منافية للآداب.*
*فقد قرر طاهر أبو زيد مدير نيابة ملوى حبس كل من محمد .ع.غ (29 سنة) وأسامة .ع.ح (28 سنة) وسرعة ضبط وإحضار 3 شباب آخرين، كما قررت النيابة سماع أقوال الساقطات الثلاث والتحفظ على الشاب لحين معافاته لسماع أقواله والمتواجد حاليا بمستشفى أسيوط الجامعى.*

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=155881​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> ياجماعة عايزاكم تقروا الدعاء اللي المسلمين حطاه علي مواقع لما سمعوا الخبر
> 
> *اللهم أعزنا بالإسلام، اللهم ردنا إلى تعاليم الإسلام، وارزقنا التمسك بدين الإسلام.*
> *اللهم وأصلح أئمتنا وأئمة وولاة أمور المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، اللهم أصلح شباب الإسلام والمسلمين، اللهم اجعلهم نصرةً لدينك، وحرباً على أعدائك، وسلماً لأوليائك يا رب العالمين*
> ...


 

استنوا انا هكملهم الدعاء اصلهم نسيوا فيه جزء مهم جدا واساسي

" اللهم هذب بناتنا اللهم انعم عليهم بنعمة الادب اللهم اصلح من اخلاقهم واهدي عقولهم ونور قلوبهم اللهم انزع عنهم عارهم من لقب الساقطات "​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2009)

> وبس انصر اخاك المسلم ظالمآ او مظلومآ



سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 
 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.

«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 

شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## بنت كلوج (14 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب ارحمنا يارب سامحنا يارب باركنا واعنا...اميييييين.....ربنا يباركك


----------

